# Conexion entre variador micromaster y PLC s7 200



## chavez (Ene 14, 2008)

Estoy haciendo un proyecto que consiste en conectar un PLC s7 200 y un variador micromaster, tengo unas subrutinas que las hizo siemens, pero quería saber si alguien ha trabajado ya con este tipo de conexión para conocer sus experiencias 

Agradezco de antemano su atención


saludos


----------



## Lisandro Martínez Zapata (Ene 14, 2008)

Que referencia es el variador 420 ó 440


----------



## chavez (Ene 14, 2008)

es el 440


----------



## fjvivarc (Ene 15, 2008)

como quieres conectarlo, a traves de MPI,Rs485


----------



## chavez (Ene 15, 2008)

con conexion RS485


----------



## Lisandro Martínez Zapata (Ene 16, 2008)

Ya has leido algo acerca del tipo de conexiones USS?

Te aconsejo busques tanto en los manuales del variador como en los del s7200 acerca de este protocolo de comunicación


----------



## chavez (Ene 18, 2008)

si efectivamente y tengo las librerias y las subrutinas para este tipo de conexion pero queria saber si alguien tiene experiencia en este tema  o tal vez algunos tips importantes


----------



## Lisandro Martínez Zapata (Ene 18, 2008)

Mira yo tengo un programa montado para un horno, trabaja con un s7-200, este programa tiene conectados 4 variadores micromaster 440, ademas de otras actividades. si te interesa te lo puedo enviar a tu correo, anota la tu dirección.
Para poder mirarlo debes tener el programa microwin sp2 step7, versión 4. site interesa me lo haces saber


----------



## chavez (Feb 9, 2008)

Agradezco a todos los que colaboraron, ademas queria publicar algunos de los articulos que me sirvieron para configurar esta conexion. son achivos que los baje de internet, me ayudaron mucho a la conexion y configuracion.

Ademas les recomiendo que lean las ayudas sobre comunicacion USS del Microwin, pues esta bastante explicito la manera como se debe utilizar las variables y demas

Si de pronto alguien tiene una duda tal vez puede colaborarles con algo
atte

MAPC


----------



## joseluis bendaña (Feb 13, 2008)

lizandro, en tu programa controlas cada variador independientemente de las condiciones del otro trabajan en secuencias o hay alguna sincronia entre ellos, estoy interezado en eso, pero sera que pueda conseguir el microwin para poder verlo.


----------



## mchamosa (Abr 28, 2008)

Hola, mira yo tb estaria interesado en el proyecto ese del horno que te iba a enviar el chico de antes, me lo podrias enviar a mi?Gracias!


----------



## valdes_mario (Ago 1, 2008)

que tal chavez. estoy haciendo una conexion entre un PLC S7-200 226 y un micromaster 440. me puedes proporcionar tu programa de PLC para tomar de ejemplo. te lo agradeceria mucho. espero me puedas ayudar.
saludos!


----------



## valdes_mario (Ago 1, 2008)

chavez dijo:
			
		

> Agradezco a todos los que colaboraron, ademas queria publicar algunos de los articulos que me sirvieron para configurar esta conexion. son achivos que los baje de internet, me ayudaron mucho a la conexion y configuracion.
> 
> Ademas les recomiendo que lean las ayudas sobre comunicacion USS del Microwin, pues esta bastante explicito la manera como se debe utilizar las variables y demas
> 
> ...



hola. un favorsote. estoy haciendo una conexion entre un S7-200 y un micromaster. me puedes proporcionar tu programa de PLC para darle una checada y tomarlo como base. te lo agradezco. saludos!


----------



## joseluis bendaña (Ago 7, 2008)

ok yo lo boy a guardar en la memo y se los envio


----------



## gpadilla (Dic 16, 2008)

hola Lisandro, estoy interesado en tu programa del horno, también estoy haciendo una sincronizacion entre un s7-200 224xp y un micromaster y necesito ayuda soy algo nuevo en estos temas lo agradeceria.


----------



## chavez (Dic 17, 2008)

Saludos

Mil disculpas colegas no he revisado el foro ultimamente,

Ahora publico el programa es sencillo pero sirvio y espero que les sirva de guia a uds tambien.

atte
MAPC


----------



## gpadilla (Dic 18, 2008)

ok amigo muchas gracias


----------



## edu800ml (Feb 9, 2009)

chavez te agradecería que me enviaras la librería para poder conectar el s7-200 a micromaster 420 que aunque tengas el 440 supongo que valdrán para los dos tipos de variadores, gracias.


----------



## Xtian (Sep 23, 2009)

Chavez, yo tmabien estoy interesado en conseguir esa libreria del Micromaster, en mi empresa usan ese tipo de variadores, agradeceria que me digas en donde puedo conseguir esas librerias puesto que en el programa que tengo no figuran, gracias


----------



## SurvivorMC366 (Mar 30, 2010)

Yo tengo esas librerias USS si gustan se las puedo proporcionar, me dan su correo y con gusto c los envio


----------



## dariobabi (May 11, 2010)

hola a todos tengo un problemon soy nuevo en esto de los ecoder hoy me tope don uno se malogro y el detalle es que no se como funcionan pero tiene conexion al plc mediante rs485
el tema es si el encoder hay que programarlo o con el plc basta ¿?ayudaaaa... por favor
grasias


----------



## RitterVonNacht (Ago 20, 2010)

Hola SurvivorMC366 !, te agradeceria mucho si me enviaras las librerias USS, las necesito para conectar un micromaster 440 al PLC para el proyecto de mi tesis, mi correo es javier_ale18@hotmail.com. 
De antemano muchas gracias!


----------



## chanin (Oct 15, 2010)

me la podrias enviarlas librerias uss a the_chanin@hotmail.com

Gracias


----------



## estebangomez8 (Nov 6, 2010)

porfavor me podrian enviar las librerias, gracias.
estebangomez8@yahoo.es


----------



## aceroschile (Dic 4, 2010)

hola me podria enviar la libreria por favor
alvaroramosv@gmail.com


----------



## renzo1589 (Dic 11, 2010)

Buenas yo tambien estoy interezado en las libreria uss Me llamo renzo y soy estudiante de automatizacion industrial mi correo es skanito1589@hotmail.com y gracias de antemano


----------



## smsic (Ene 21, 2011)

despues de mucho tiempo yo tb necesito las librerias PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE


----------



## juanchos27 (Mar 17, 2011)

hola chicos, yo también necesito las librerías por favor.
Gracias

juajos@gmail.com


----------



## smsic (Sep 6, 2011)

q pines se conectan del mm420 al s7200 tengo un rs485


----------



## Raulon26 (Feb 10, 2012)

Hola a todos, tengo que hacer una aplicación parecida (un plc s7-200, un micromaster 430, dos micromaster 420 y una pantalla tp177) me gustaría que me pasases en programa para tomarlo como base de mi aplicación.


Gracias


----------



## lolo94 (Jun 20, 2012)

Yo tambien quiero las librerias me la podrian pasar ,tambien lo que pide raulon26 xfa saludos


----------



## juanma1364 (Jul 17, 2012)

Hola SurvivorMC366, si puedes pasarme las librerias te agradezco, Gracias


----------



## bocassio (Oct 4, 2012)

SurvivorMC366 dijo:


> Yo tengo esas librerias USS si gustan se las puedo proporcionar, me dan su correo y con gusto c los envio



me puedes compartir las librerias por favor.
Gracias y saludos


----------



## lolo94 (Oct 4, 2012)

hola yo tambien quiero las librerias porfavor

saludos


----------



## danilo104 (Nov 4, 2012)

SurvivorMC366 dijo:


> Yo tengo esas librerias USS si gustan se las puedo proporcionar, me dan su correo y con gusto c los envio



que tal , amigos , podrias enviarme la info me seria de mucha ayuda , gracias


----------



## lenin6314 (Nov 30, 2013)

holaa amigos necesito una ayuda urg. quiero conectar un plc xinje a un variador G110 siemens y controlar la velocidad via una pantalla TOUCH hdmi.

ahora me pueden ayudar con el tipo de conexion USS, como se realiza....

si mi plc tiene conectores ps/2


----------

